# Jug Line Gear Tag



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Can you just write the info on the jug? Are does it have to be a tag?


Thanks for the help.


----------



## cody p (Aug 25, 2010)

I just write on the jug.


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks Cody.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Straight on the jug. White for Recreational jugs, Orange for Commercial.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Sort a confusing because The writing of the law states to attach a "gear tag " but I have always just put the info on the jug and I have never had any problems with the GW's .


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

I have been writing on the jug ever since the law came into effect. The main thing is to leave enough room to mark out and re-date so that the jugs have been updated no more than 30 days before the current date.
The color is important but over the years I have had two GWs tell me they were more concerned about current dates for sport fishermen and commercial fishermen keeping their tag current. The main intention to trace down the owners of abandon and illegal equipment. 
BUT...if you use a blue soap jug with you ID info and proper date and the GW gets you...please don't mention my name...LOL


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for all the reply's.


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I use to lend my jugs out to people as well as taken different people out with me to jug so the writing on the bottle or duck tape ordeal was time consuming at times and the ink wears off eventually when on the bottle or d tape . 

One cool thing that I saw others doing before that I started doing is making gear tags on my laser printer . I bought those waterproof labels from Office Depot made by Avery to print on . They come in handy if taking several guests in the boat and they stick on the pipe well . If you ever find yourself jugging with alot of hooks and a couple of folks in your boat , the labels are convenient because I'll put everyones info and the current date on all of the jugs . That way it doesn't look weird to a GW if my buddy Named Joe Blow is pulling in a fish on a jug that reads someone elses name .


----------

